# Gnome2 installation issues?



## Rukiri (Apr 29, 2012)

Either I've done something wrong or gnome2 is no longer supported.
[cmd=]pkg_add -r gnome2[/cmd]

When adding the Gnome2 package I literally get "cannot find" for many dependencies and gnome 2 isn't found either.

Are the days of Gnome 2 finally gone?

Also when trying to install a fresh copy of xorg and removing the installed version using *pkg_deinstall* I get "Command not found"  either there is a new command and I'm use*d* to the old freebsd FreeBSD (haven't used freebsd FreeBSD since 2003) or I'm out of the loop with BSD in general.

Since I'm using freebsd mainly for my own web server(I rather build my own dedicated box than pay someone $2,000/mo for web hosting) and because I'm developing for the freebsd platform I also plan to use it as my dedicated box's OS.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## francis (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi *Rukiri*! _"When adding the Gnome2 package I literally get "cannot find" for many dependencies"_ (...). If I remember correctly I also had a similar problem. Maybe wait a few hours or day? Maybe try to install GNOME using packages from the "STABLE" branch? Just set a value of PACKAGESITE to "STABLE" [1] and try to install GNOME once again. You can also use ports, but it may take a long time. Once I installed GNOME in this way, because I wanted to have newer packages. During GNOME install, I had a problem with dependencies - Xorg - but after a few days everything went well.

Frankly, I have no idea why the system can not download some dependencies. If you manage to solve this problem, please let me know, because I'm curious. For sure GNOME is still available (see GNOME Project 2.32 FAQ).

To remove package - in your case it is Xorg you could use the pkg_delete(1) utility. pkg_deinstall which you are trying to use requires ports-mgmt/portupgrade installed. Remember, that you have to use full name of package with version e.g. gnome-2.32,1. You can also remove Xorg package from Ports Collection - just enter to the Xorg directory and run make deinstall command.

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/[/url]  [i][color="Gray"]change architecture if needed or STABLE branch version e.g. to 9 and just run pkg_add command.[/color][/i]`

Please remember, that I used packages from 8-STABLE and 9-STABLE is already available.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 29, 2012)

@francis
You forgot to mention that your PACKAGESITE is only for 8-STABLE.


----------

